# The Bargain Bin



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Wanted to start a thread on those books that we've all gotten at a 'steal' - the ones picked up at yard sales or found in boxes by the side of the street. Hidden treasures.

The most recent for me was when I stopped in our local thrift store. This is for stuff thats one step away from the landfill. While checking the book section I found two hardbacks. For a $1 apiece! Both books are in great shape.

Carrier Air War In Original WWII Color by Robert Lawson and Barrett Tillman. This is a great book with fantastic pics of carrier aircraft. Many of the pics I've never seen before and the pics are very sharp with some great detail. haven't had a chance to read it but I've spent a few days just staring at the pics.

Aircraft Carriers by Antony Preston. This book covers just about every carrier in the last 90 years with pics to match. Explains how the USA and Japan started using carriers and how they developed. Great B/W pics. Read only a few pages but seems well put together.

Either way, both are well worth the $2 that I spent!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 19, 2010)

Good finds. I have been shopping a lot at a used book store lately where almost all hardbacks are $5.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Me too. I recently discovered that amazon.com lists used books as well.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 19, 2010)

Picked up at Value Village The History pf the 10th (St Catharines )Field Battery a local regiment with a history including 1812 , Fenians, Boer , 1st 2nd and Korean wars its a local Regiment so for $3.00 a no brainer


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 20, 2010)

Got Frederick Taylor's work on Dresden for £3 from Tesco about a month back. Possibly the best £3 I've ever spent... on a book anyways


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 20, 2010)

"Helmet For My Pillow" by Robert Leckie. $1.00 at the Goodwill thrift store. It is a 2001 hardback printing and in good shape.

When it comes to online thrift shopping for books; always be sure to check abebooks.com since they will list the smaller local booksellers.

Good topic, njaco!
Derek


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 20, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> "Helmet For My Pillow" by Robert Leckie. $1.00 at the Goodwill thrift store. It is a 2001 hardback printing and in good shape.
> 
> When it comes to online thrift shopping for books; always be sure to check abebooks.com since they will list the smaller local booksellers.
> 
> ...



I used abebooks a lot during my MA thesis, they are very good for hard-to-find and out-of-print titles


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok. I got a good one. Last week I picked up a copy of John Toland's "The Rising Sun" from Borders. It was $22 to start with. But, I had a coupon for fifty percent off. And I guess there were ten Borders bucks that I had on my family's reward's card. In the end, it came down to being 92 cents.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2011)

A good buddy of mine recently sent me the Monogram Close-Up Series book on the Arado Ar 234. Free is a bargin, so...Nice!

Oh, and I got "The Last Valley" for $1.00 after Christmas a few years ago when one of those temporary book stores was closing.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Ok. I got a good one . . . "The Rising Sun" . . . 92 cents.



You beat me by 8 cents. Got mine from the semi-annual friends of the public library sale for $1. Gotta get there at the first minute of the first day otherwise the non-fiction will be gone.

Rich


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

Picked up a copy of "Japan's War" [hardback] by Edwin P. Hoyt for a dollar at a yard
sale a couple of weeks ago. It has a bookmark in it at page 277, so I guess they never
finished it.

Charles


----------

